
Ask HN: Best approach to setup a minimal mvp with newsletter and blog - sharmi
The app does not need to remember any info about the user.  I would prefer python, specifically django as I am quite familiar with it. Yet, setting up a newsletter without username and password but email verification seems to be a convoluted process in django.<p>All newsletter implementations for django require the user to be registered with the core auth module. Since it is a simple newsletter,  I do not want to trouble to users to enter usernames, full names and passwords. Just the email followed by email confirmation. Does an alternative exist for this?<p>Is there a good starter kit for django with the essentials integrated?<p>Is there anything else you can recommend for this usecase? I would like it to be simple and straightforward as this is just a starter website to validate an idea.<p>Or is wordpress my only hope?
======
mtmail
You're overthinking newsletters. Most newsletter providers, e.g. mailchimp,
offer forms you can integrate with a couple of lines of HTML/Javascript/CSS.
They take care of all opt-in, unsubscribe, user management (including API, you
can download all data for later) for you. No need to create your own database.

[http://kb.mailchimp.com/lists/signup-forms/create-signup-
for...](http://kb.mailchimp.com/lists/signup-forms/create-signup-forms-and-
response-emails)

------
drakmail
Just use wordpress + mailchimp. It would take about 1-3 hours to setup the MVP
:-)

